# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  समझें  बीएमआई को और  नज़र रखे इस पर :

## Krishna

बॉडी मास इंडैक्स (एन्थ्रोपोमैट्रिक सूचकांक) अर्थात शरीर द्रव्यमान सूचकांक, ये बताता है कि शरीर का भार उसकी लंबाई के अनुपात में ठीक है या नहीं। उदाहरण के लिये भारतीयों के लिए उनका बीएमआई 22.1 से ज्यादा नही होना चाहिए। किसी जवान इंसान के शरीर का अपेक्षित भार उसकी लंबाई के अनुसार होना चाहिए, जिससे उसके शारीर का ढ़ांचा ठीक लगे। बीएमआइ को किसी व्यक्ति की लंबाई को दुगुना कर उसमें भार किलोग्राम से भाग देकर निकाला जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

व्यस्कों में मोटापे का निर्धारण करने के लिए सबसे पसंदीदा तरीका बी-एम-आई - बॉडी मास इंडेक्स है। यद्यपि असलियत में बी-एम-आई शरीर की चर्बी को नहीं मापता है, यह किसी व्यक्ति की ऊंचाई के आधार पर एक स्वस्थ शरीर के वज़न का आकलन करने के लिए एक उपयोगी उपकरण हो सकता है। बी-एम-आई ऊंचाई से वजन का संबंध कराने के लिए एक मुख्य सूचक है, एक व्यक्ति का वज़न किलोग्राम में, उनकी ऊंचाई मीटर में द्वारा विभाजन किया जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

*बीएमआई पर रखें नजर*जानने वाली बात है कि बॉडी बिल्डर्स और बुजुर्गो के लिए बीएमआई के इस मानक को मान्य नहीं माना जाता है। बीएमआई पर नज़र रख कर आप अपने वजन पर खुद ही नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं। ओवरवेट होने या मोटापे का शिकार होने पर पहले मोटापे पर नियंत्रण करें। यदि आपका बीएमआई ठीक है तो पोषक आहार और व्यायाम की मदद से आप बाद में अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

यदि आपका बीएमआई आपको हेल्दी वेट वाला दर्शाता है तो कमर की माप लेना और भी जरूरी हो जाता है। अगर आपकी कमर 80 सें.मी. से अधिक है तो स्वास्थ्य संबंधी समस्याओं से ग्रस्त होने की आशंका ज्यादा होती है।  शोध बताते हैं कि अगर आप लंबे समय से ओवरवेट हैं तो पांच से पंद्रह प्रतिशत तक वजन कम करने से भी आपका स्वास्थ्य ठीक हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*बॉडी मास इंडेक्स (बी-एम-आई) = किलोग्राम / मीटर 2** बी-एम-आई*  *स्थिति* 18.5 से नीचे          सामान्य से कम वज़न 18.5 – 24.9        सामान्य 25 – 29.9           सामान्य से अधिक वज़न 30 – 34.9           मोटापा 35 – 39.9           अति मोटापा          > 40         अस्वस्थ (रूग्ण) मोटापा   *कैसे मापें बीएमआई*बीएमआई अर्थात बॉडी मास इंडेक्स मोटापे की जांच करने का अंतरराष्ट्रीय मानक है। आपना बीएमआई मांपने के लिए अपने वजन को अपनी लंबाई (इंच में) से भाग करें। बीएमआई के आधार पर आप यह जांच सकते हैं कि आपका वजन सामान्य है या उससे अधिक। भारतीय स्वास्थ्य मंत्रालय के मानकों के अनुसार सामान्य बीएमआई 23 से कम है, ओवरवेट 23 से ज्यादा है और 25 से ज्यादा बीएमआई वालों को मोटापे की श्रेणी में रखा गया है।

----------


## Krishna

*वेस्ट  हिप रेशियो*यह कमर और हिप्स की परिधि का अनुपात है। इसकी गणना प्राकृतिक कमर की अधिक छोटी परिधि को मापकर की जाती है, अक्सर नाभि के बिल्कुल ऊपर और इसे नितंब या हिप (कूल्हे) की सबसे बड़े भाग पर स्थित परिधि द्वारा विभाजित किया जाता है। वेस्ट हिप रेशिओ को बुजुर्ग लोगों में वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स (कमर की परिधि) या बी-एम-आई की अपेक्षा मृत्यु दर का अधिक कुशल भविष्यवक्ता बताया गया है।सामान्य स्वास्थ्य और फर्टिलटी के साथ परस्पर संबंध बनाने के लिए स्त्रियों के लिए 0.7 का वेस्ट हिप रेशिओ और पुरूषों के लिए 0.9 का वेस्ट हिप रेशिओ दिखाया गया है। स्त्रियों में वेस्ट हिप रेशिओ में हर 0.1 की बढ़त के साथ साथ मृत्यु दर में 28% संबंधित बढ़त भी जुड़ी हुई होती है। (मृत्यु दर का अर्थ है- हर साल में हर 100 बुजुर्ग लोगों में होनेवाली मौत का दर)

----------


## Krishna

*वेस्ट  सर्कमफरेंस*अनेक लोगों के द्वारा वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स को बी-एम-आई की अपेक्षा स्वास्थ्य के खतरे का एक बेहतर सूचक माना जाता है। वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स उन लोगों के लिए उपयोगी हो सकता है, जिंन्हें बी-एम-आई के आधार पर सामान्य या मोटे लोगों के वर्ग में बांटा गया है। (उदाहरण के तौर पर बढ़े हुए मांसपेशियों के साथ एक धावक का बी-एम-आई 25 से अधिक हो सकता है, उसे बी-एम-आई स्केल में वज़न से अधिक दर्शाया जा सकता है, लेकिन एक वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स की गणना शायद यह दर्शाए कि वह वास्तव में मोटा या मोटी नहीं है) । समय के साथ साथ वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स (कमर की परिधि) पेट की चर्बी में बढ़त या घटाव दर्शा सकती है। वेस्ट सर्कम्फरन्स को मध्य के एक स्तर पर निचली पसली और इलीऐक क्रेस्ट के बीच में शरीर के चारों तरफ़ से फ़ीते के साथ समानांतर (हॉरज़ान्टल) अवस्था में मापना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*बीएमआई पर रखें नजर*जानने वाली बात है कि बॉडी बिल्डर्स और बुजुर्गो के लिए बीएमआई के इस मानक को मान्य नहीं माना जाता है। बीएमआई पर नज़र रख कर आप अपने वजन पर खुद ही नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं। ओवरवेट होने या मोटापे का शिकार होने पर पहले मोटापे पर नियंत्रण करें। यदि आपका बीएमआई ठीक है तो पोषक आहार और व्यायाम की मदद से आप बाद में अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं। यदि आपका बीएमआई आपको हेल्दी वेट वाला दर्शाता है तो कमर की माप लेना और भी जरूरी हो जाता है। अगर आपकी कमर 80 सें.मी. से अधिक है तो स्वास्थ्य संबंधी समस्याओं से ग्रस्त होने की आशंका ज्यादा होती है।  शोध बताते हैं कि अगर आप लंबे समय से ओवरवेट हैं तो पांच से पंद्रह प्रतिशत तक वजन कम करने से भी आपका स्वास्थ्य ठीक हो सकता है।

----------

